# Is the Touchpad worth it?



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Im in the market for a tablet and I dont have too much to spend and my primary concerns are price, screen size, and dev base and so far the touchpad looks pretty good however I just wonder if it is the best choice at this point. It looks like one can be had for around 200 refurb and the other option I was looking at was the original transformer. If anyone can weigh in on this that'd be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

You can get the Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 for $250 from BestBuy (non-refurb,) if you are looking for a basic Android tablet. Then, you will have all functionalities without having to make them work, or wait until someone can.

However, I have to say.... for the price, and development base, the TP has been nothing but a success.


----------



## Rolfsted (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought 3 tp's for $215 apiece and put android cherry kang on them and sold 2.

I looked around and found no deals for a tablet that size 32 gb for the price. I'm completely happy.

Of course you have to know about acme installer.....rooting.....flashing...but for me that's half the fun. My TP is customized to me.

Next I might flash MIUI.

Sent from my XT912 using RootzWiki


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

if u can get transformer for 250 or 300, get it and forget about the tp. i got mine for 300 and i regret it cuz the original os (WebOS) lacks a lot of features and doesn't have large app store. while android is still full of bugs, no camera, no mic, etc.

i would add more cash and get something else galaxy tab and transformer are good options.


----------



## lwb250 (Mar 22, 2012)

For someone with tech background but no exposure to Android, other than the lack of a camera and microphone (which aren't a big deal to me) the Touchpad has been a real pleasure to own and use for the value. I didn't buy mine at the "fire sale", but still got good deals on the two I own (16GB-$130, 32GB-$170).

As far as I'm concerned, the value for the money spent was excellent.

With the large development base and number of ROMs available, it can only get better. You don't have to geek out heavily to root it or run the ROMs and various tweaks, either. With tools like TWRP it's even easier - just understanding the sequence and pressing some buttons whenever you want to update.

Dan


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

If your ok with the extra heft and thickness then it's great, all your getting for 50-100 more would probably be, lighter thinner and a working camera.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well the rooting and romming it is the most fun part I think so it sounds good from that respect. How's the hardware? Is it fast enough? Does the screen look good? Is the compatibility good?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alextop30 (Mar 29, 2012)

I hope I am not putting my foot in my mouth but The HP Touchpad still has one of the fastest hardware around. In quadrant it beats Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1. Everything is nice smooth and sleek (in android) and it works very nicely. It simply cannot compete with the Transformer Prime because the hardware is not close to comparable but I think it is very well worth the 180 dollars I spent getting it from my friend.

All I would say is if you want to enjoy your tablet without too much of messing around with it - the hp touchpad might not be for you because it takes a couple of days of messing around to make it to your liking and make sure all of your stuff works properly. Once you do that it becomes like every other tablet which is pulled out of the box. If you can live with the camera and mic not working in android than it is still a great tablet for the price it is sold for. Note if you want to use the camera and mic for video calls you can always reboot and boot into webos and use the camera and mic - since I have family all over the world I use skype with the camera and this is pretty much the only thing I use the webos part of the TP.

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well that sounds pretty sweet. I guess for 200 its definitely the best deal around.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with what the others have stated. I'd, also, like to add: I feel that TP users have a deeper "love" for their tablets than ones out of the box. There is a higher level of customization, let alone development that when I look at other tablets I just think to myself "mine's better!" even if newer tablets are coming out with better hardware, etc.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> I agree with what the others have stated. I'd, also, like to add: I feel that TP users have a deeper "love" for their tablets than ones out of the box. There is a higher level of customization, let alone development that when I look at other tablets I just think to myself "mine's better!" even if newer tablets are coming out with better hardware, etc.


Sounds like I'm going to end up buying one then

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Darthwickett (Feb 27, 2012)

Agree with everyone else, for $200, there really isn't a better option out there.


----------



## shawn1723 (Apr 24, 2012)

i agree it's a bit of a hobby for me and i have not picked up my laptop for quite some time. Well worth the money.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you expect everything to be perfect, it's probably not the tablet for you. If you want a quality tablet for cheap with lots of activity and can accept the limitations of it and being patient for updates, then it's a good tablet to have.


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

It was great a year ago (and still now) for the firesale price I paid, but if I were in the market for a tablet (having never bought one) right now, I would find it much harder to justify the ~$200 price tag, especially if it is used.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Well its 200 refurbished and the next best option that I can see is the Asus eee pad which is about 260 used. The main thing I see though is the used vs refurb and the dev base. Other then that it looks like 7 inch tablets would be my only other choice in that price range.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## moheysaleh (Feb 10, 2012)

Gil Smash said:


> Well its 200 refurbished and the next best option that I can see is the Asus eee pad which is about 260 used. The main thing I see though is the used vs refurb and the dev base. Other then that it looks like 7 inch tablets would be my only other choice in that price range.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i really advice you to pay extra $60 and get the transformer. it's lighter, thinner, working cam & mic. maybe later u can save more and get the docking/keyboard station too!

i understand why everyone is advising u to get the tp, it's because they own it and they love it so much cuz that's what they own. if they own the transformer, ipad, galaxy tab, etc they would have said the same about them. my only tablet is the tp but im being really honest with u. when i compare it to other tablets my friends own (ipad, transformer, galaxy tab 10) i feel so embarrassed because of the non working cam & mic, the pale colors on the screen (u can only notice the bad colors when u put it next to ipad or other tablets with better screens) ,and sometimes it freezes due to bugs in cm9!

i was thinking the same like u "wow a 32 gb tablet for $300! nice I'll get it" but now i regret not paying the extra $50 or $100 to get something better and with a more stable OS.

at the end, it's up to u. i hope u will be happy with whatever u decide to buy at the end


----------

